# The Clique (invite only)



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

We are The Clique and our only goal in life is to make your experience here *a living hell*.

_Awesomenocity Members:_


 Retsu
 Dezzuu
 Scizor
Verne
Xikaze
Number 100 <--- finally someone with more than one word in their name!


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

>>> invited = 1
>>> *if* invited:
...        *print* "I'm joining."
...
I'm joining.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Nomnomnomnomnom.


----------



## octobr (Dec 24, 2008)

Fags.


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

you guys are mean!! cool!!


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

I assume I'm invited so I might as well join


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

your avatar is the shiz, Xikaze, my brother.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 24, 2008)

This is low. Creating a whole club just to mock one member of some pokemon forum for no reason other than to show the world how wonderful and cool you are! I'm proud you guys, I really am. I hope you feel like you've accomplished something. 

You know what, go on. Keep posting. Show the world what cool people you are. Show them all how many different ways you can humiliate one girl on a fucking _pokemon forum_. Go on, knock yourselves out. It'll be a bash!

And after you're done with her, you can go after me, too. And why stop there? There are plenty of other people on this forum. Pick any of them, or all of them, and have fun! I mean, it's all in good fun, no? Hell, you all may even turn on each other when you get done with each of them. 

Either way, I'm glad you all have the time to waste on threads like this, most others don't. I'm so glad we could all get along. I feel so much closer to this forum than ever before! 

I'm not really surprised, I guess. Except maybe you, Verne. I didn't expect this from you. Well, you all have fun patronizing some girl, who you'll never meet or know. You're all just _lovely, wonderful_ people!


----------



## Eevee (Dec 24, 2008)

inviting myself


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Alexi said:


> This is low. Creating a whole club just to mock one member of some pokemon forum for no reason other than to show the world how wonderful and cool you are! I'm proud you guys, I really am. I hope you feel like you've accomplished something.
> 
> You know what, go on. Keep posting. Show the world what cool people you are. Show them all how many different ways you can humiliate one girl on a fucking _pokemon forum_. Go on, knock yourselves out. It'll be a bash!
> 
> ...


Seriously though...! It's not like they're actually _doing_ anything, they're just making it official. The Kool Kids Krew has been around since the dawn of time.

Besides, it's just a club thread. They haven't mocked anyone! ...yet.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 24, 2008)

lol, no

find something cool to do with your time.


----------

